# Guidance/suggestions



## Earlscapes (27 Apr 2021)

2 questions/cries for help:

1)

I've had this tank set up since late December and all growing in well, very pleased with how its going. However I feel its lacking or just missing balance some how?! 




I was thinking of putting in another amazon on the right hand side with a few bigger crypts or fern at the base but not sure if it would be too much large leaf foliage? I feel it would be ok with the bulky bogwood and larger leafed anubias around that side.

I had many stems in that section from limnophila sessiflora, 53b, currently polysperma, pearlweed. All have done well.

I'm running low tech but will consider co2 and better lighting/filtration once money permits. I've had no algae issues either other than one area..  my second point*...*

2,
I'm assuming this is cyano (blue-green algae) on the rock pictured and front glass based on colour and its not scrubbing off the rock. This is my first algae experience (very lucky I know but low tech and planted heavily so didn't expect to get many issues combined with lots of water changes with light on 8hrs/day) I under stand this maybe due to flow issues? 

I am considering removing it as it's completely different from all other rocks and doesn't sit right with me. Will removing rock scrubing area and minor re-scape of this bit remove problem? 






Any help with either point would be gratefully received. Or another pointers with plant selection/changes.

Thanks for reading 👍🙏

Dan


----------



## Jaseon (28 Apr 2021)

I think its a beautiful tank.


----------



## Earlscapes (28 Apr 2021)

Jaceree said:


> I think its a beautiful tank.


Thank you, I'm 80% happy just feel its just not quite there..


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (28 Apr 2021)

Hi @Earlscapes



Earlscapes said:


> Will removing rock scrubing area and minor re-scape of this bit remove problem?



Should do, it’s a problem created by the sand/soil mix, giving rise to low/no flow through soil granules and abundant light. Cyanobacteria does well in this environment, especially against the glass but it is a minor problem. Just a thought for the future.

You can siphon out the sand/soil mix in the area you described:





Just make sure the filter is off as you don’t want to spread what is already contained neatly in that area.

I keep a bottle of ADA Phyton-Git Sol in the fridge for such occasions. Using a 1ml syringe, just inject the Phyton-Git into the area an hour before you intend to siphon. It kills all the Cyanobacteria in the area so there’s far less chance of spreading it about the tank when you go to remove it. Phyton-Git is also harmless to livestock.

You can use glutaraldehyde/liquid carbon/easy carbo as an alternative, but it will sterilise the local area entirely. Not really a problem if you intend to siphon out the area and replace the soil and sand. Just be careful around invertebrates as it will remain concentrated in the local area as you’re pushing into substrate, not the water column where it would normally weaken in concentration rapidly.

Really nice low tech 👍🏽

Personally would let it grow in as is and showcase the current planting. If pushed to add anything, you could reconsider adding in Limnophila sessiliflora in both the back left and right corners.





It’s a happy go lucky plant, bright, grows with minimal effort as well as being easy to cut and replant to desired height at the far to reach back of the setup. Good contrast, lends more height to the valley style setup and will help hide some of the equipment in those back corners from view.


----------



## Earlscapes (28 Apr 2021)

Thanks for the advice a will try this later. I've heard using liquid carbon as a possible solution and assumed flow might be a factor, I am adding in an internal filter in that back right corner to aid this. 

Sessiflora wise, I had that in the left corner on its on and agreed its a great addition and change 8n texture. I've given away so many cutting this pic was after a major cut back and is normally right to the top. 

In that back right I have a red echinodorus growing to should fill that space but may put a small bunch of Sessiflora in there to add different colour of green and again mix of texture.

Thank you for you kind words, still learning alot on this tank and my nano shrimp/betta set up. But it's great watching things develope.


----------



## Earlscapes (9 May 2021)

So did a change about with the echinodorus, it needs to settle and open up a bit but think with some ferns/crypts at the base should fill that left hand side out well.
In the centreni will get another species of echinodorus, maybe a finer leafed version to add something but not overtake the middle. 

Cleared the cyano problem bottom right. Still need to tweek planting and get some more things to fill it back out Unsure again on one larger specimen crypt or some like blyxa japonica?! 
I took the opportunity to sieve out the sand so looking a little bright again but should settle down soon. 

Side note added 6 ottos to help with any future algae issues and added an internal filter to aid flow within the tank.


----------



## Earlscapes (16 May 2021)

Ok so update after planting some bits..  pretty happy with how its turned out and once settled and crypts established it should fill out nicely and create the right look I want. Plus waiting for the new echinodorus to size up as still quite small. 
I still have a pot of hydrocotle tripartite Japan left to use, thinking of some in.my shrimp/betta nano on the rocks but can't decide where to put it in the big scape... answers of a postcard 

As always let me know your thoughts and criticism. Thanks for reading.

Blyxa added in thw corner as likes higher flow:



Removed the rock to make way for two types of crypts, tropica and willisii, few new ferns added behind wood:




Had a big divet in the bog wood by the tunnel section, not alot flow so any fern/anubias in there just wilted or died so figured I'd try something. Filled with some aquasoil and planted a small section of willisii and added anubias minima (hoping this creates a nice break point in the tunnel):




Anubias in the middle have just flowered so well chuffed with that first time I've managed to get a plant to flower:





Then lastly added crptcoryne bullosa next to the big sword on the right hand side:





Cant wait to see it all grown out:


----------



## Midwife (30 May 2022)

Lovely  aquarium.  Think it's missing  a background cover


----------

